# Update...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This thread is for those who have been following the little dilemma between me and my wife. Since the last fight however, things have been... well, rather different. I don't know if it's the threads I printed out or if it's the counselling or if it's just me standing up to her but everything has improved (or maybe it's everything)

Our passion for each other has increased to the point that sometimes I don't know how to deal with it, she has been putting on the effort to push my buttons and has done so successfully with the re-assurance that I have given her recently - guess the irony is that I had to give her confidence to be that confident woman to seduce me.

I still whine sure, about the hair plucking :rofl:
But that is so minor compared to the massive change that she has put in place. I just ran out of things to whine about! lol
It's strange really though, our marriage is still far from stable, we're either in a honeymoon or on the brink of collapse. 

Is this normal? Not saying that we will break, one look in those loving eyes of hers and I know it'll take a lot more to break us apart. But, we have fought so many times over the years...


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> Is this normal?


Normal is overrated and boring. 

Glad things are improving between both of you.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree with BBW... normal is boring, gets old, gets stale. 

Look at your words here...


> Our passion for each other has increased to the point that sometimes I don't know how to deal with it, she has been putting on the effort to push my buttons and has done so successfully with the re-assurance that I have given her recently - guess the irony is that I had to give her confidence to be that confident woman to seduce me.





> one look in those loving eyes of hers and I know it'll take a lot more to break us apart.


 In all "passionate" LOVE STORIES, you are going to go through some difficult times, some turmoil, it only makes you stronger when you climb that mountain together, you may even have some near fatal setbacks-or so it feels, but still, neither gives up-you are too stubborn! The passion too strong, the memory of "good times" carry you. You have spoken MUCH of your meeting, what a whirlwind it was, how you admired her, it was heavenly. I have always found your words quite telling of how you feel about her, even in all the pain you talk about here. 

You know you have reached the peak when she can look at you and admit her wrong, apologize for how she has hurt you, pushed you, and yet you can make light of it, even JOKE about it and you laugh together. :rofl: Just how insane some of these things were. Oh the funny stories the 2 of you have!! 


You HAVE remained steadfast with her. I understand her problem- likely more than alot of women here..... Or so I think. Remember I am alot older than her & have worked to refine some of my weaker temperment issues of the past, had I been a Nympho like her in my youth, I might have acted similar , I don't know, or been hurt terribly by my boyfriend in the way you slipped up-that she struggled to get over & it likely exposed her insecurities. -More than you ever cared to see! 

She was questioning your desire, that is very very excrusiating for a woman, as men are BORN to have MORE of that (yes I understand she is a rare case indeed -but still), all those comments she would throw at you -how other men would love that, for her -it was still rejection, and she still hurt, even if she was being VERY unreasonable. I think you know this, but still a very difficult position to be in. 

And for some of us nymphos, our thinking can get SCREWED up - (I have done this when I was in the clouds of lust)...we tend to put HIS DESIRE for us on par with his LOVE for US. I would have even thrown the LOVE out the window and taken his LUST instead- for a time, even saying that to my husband.  I accually KNEW this was NOT healthy thinking, but still I struggled with it. Caused me meltdowns over a good year until I finally came to believe what he kept telling me -even though my mind could not rest in it-for a long spell. We finally overcame it all. 

You and your wife are young, you are still discovering all of this, fighting to find that "peace, that calm shelter" with each other, you can see it in the distance, but you haven't reached the shores yet. It happens to the best of couples. She has alot of dysfunctions she is still working out, from her upbringing, her STRONG temperment make up also - some of those very characteristivs you LOVE about her are the same things tripping you up in a different area (SEX). She has to come to fully realize how to work with her own temperment for the better of her marriage. 

All that reassurance you are giving her, I am so happy to hear you are seeing REAL results. When she gets a firm handle on how much better & beautiful it CAN be -without FORCE and manipulation , but with mutual give & take, resting in your love and still feeling your rising LUST you have for her, icing on the cake -when she seduces you, this should ease her overactive mind considerably in these areas she struggles. And she will never want to go back to these times you 2 got so far of the beaten path. This I hope for you!

Here's to you both Random dude !:toast:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, it's still a long road ahead for both of us =)

Still issues to squish out but the major internal problems have been dealt with... for now heh (I hope! Touchwood!) Now we can focus on facing the world together again!


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I happen to like boring and stable :smthumbup:

After you've been together for 20 years how "hot" can it really be? 

We've have great sex (thank you un-named sex toy makers for that little extra kick) but I mean really?

We gone thorugh the kuma sutra app on the iphone, we've had sex on everything in the house, we spent more in toys then some spend on new TV's.

You still won't get the butterflies, the mystery, the raw lust you get in a new relationship. What you do get is comfort, familiarity, you know each others bodies, tons of trust and love. You know those laugh lines are from memories you made together.

etc etc.

Random dude sounds like progress to me keep it coming!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

True, but it's a little different with wifey and I... but then again we're quite young and new to all this really. We still fight over who should be wearing the pants in the family for example. It seems to be a game with my wife, I put on the pants, she pulls it down, runs around the house with it then puts it on, then I take it off, then run around the house with her chasing me for it, etc etc... not literally, but so to speak...

She exploits any weakness she can find with me, but then again, I guess I do the same thing too. We seem to be an odd match, we are very passionate for each other, yet we fight so much, and play so many games! Sometimes I wonder if we can be like an "Ozzy" TV show or something. Past women and even my wife agree that I can be a "roller coaster ride", which is funny, because I'm not exactly a bad guy (in my opinion) - but I do tend to be attracted to women who give me a hard time.

The strange thing is that I still get the butterflies and she seems to as well, then again we do have rather romantic make up sessions (even - or because we fight a lot), mystery we still have, but I guess we're still young. Raw lust we have in abundance, which is annoying really. Yet, we have all the lovey dovey stuff (when we're not fighting! Or pranking each other heh)

But I guess with less serious stuff to annoy each other with should be fine.


----------

